# how do i get my two cats to live together peacefully?



## FRIDGE (Oct 10, 2004)

ok i have 2 cats now. they are both females one ids 6 moths and the other one is about 4-5 weeks. is there hope for them to live peacefully
i let the 6 moth old see the smaller one and it started to hiss sounded like she was cursing at the other one. what do i have to do to train them to like each other? please help me.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Let them get each other's scent under the doorway. Also, put a drop of vanilla on the back of each cat's neck in order to give them the same scent. When they have had some time to smell each other, try putting the kitten in a carrier with a nice, comfortable pillow, and put the carrier in the same room as your older cat. Take your time with the introductions. It would be nice if you could put a suspended toy where both kittens could bat at it, the one in the carrier and the other kitten. You'll have to monitor the play, because suspended toys can be dangerous. 

(At four or five weeks, the kitten should still be with her mother. It's a shame she left her so soon. She will really need much love from you, and is probably thinking the older cat is a "mother type." How sad for her. Twelve weeks with mother is best.)

Just move them closer a bit each day, and watch their reactions. Once they're playing together, they'll soon be safe to meet. Let us know how the introduction goes. I'm sure you'll get some other ideas  ! Good luck.


----------



## BaileyAndSammi (Oct 13, 2004)

When I first got Sammi I was worried Bailey would hate her, but we made it a gradual process getting them to do things together. 
For about two months whenever I did something with one cat, I would do the same thing with the other. This way they didn't think one was getting more attention than the other. 
My advice would be to get a feather on a wand toy like Da Bird and encourage them to play together. 
Whenever you groom one, make sure to groom the other too. Make feeding times the same, but in seperate bowls. Give them each their own litter box, plus maybe an extra one. 

But mostly just encourage them to play together, and do things together.

That is what worked for me.

--Roze


----------



## FRIDGE (Oct 10, 2004)

i know shees too young. she was running around my street for 3 days. and it hit freezing today so i said shes nice lets keep her. i hope my attempt at rescue dosent turn into diseaster.im sure that with all of your help i can ween them to be best friends.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

Here is the correct way to introduce two cats. You can separate them now and start over, I'm sure they'll do fine.
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... roductions

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Thanks for rescuing that poor little baby!  

Slow introduction is best as stated above. It may take a few weeks but they will get used to each other. In the meanwhile get the baby looked at by the vet to make sure the she doesn't have any illness that your other kitty can catch.

Good luck.


----------

